# Single best Tropheus of all-time



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I used to think the Illangi was the best looking Tropheus I had ever seen. Then I fell in love with the Muragos, something about the dots on the face made them very endearing. Recently I set up a tank with Duboisi white band and Kachese. The white band really grew on me with the blue face and the Kachese have the coolest gold and redish coloration.

I am now going to do another tank with one colony and am trying to decide which species. I have now realized that there are so many incredible looking variants of Tropheus that I would need at least 20 tanks to have all of my favorites. Well, since I am not going to have 20 tanks anytime soon I was hoping you guys could help me come up with the single best looking Tropheus to keep in a single colony tank. I am leaning towards Yellow Nkonde. If you offer a suggestion of your favorite please try to support your claim with a pic.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like "Chaitika" but any of the rainbow variant is awesome.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i have been down the 'i want them all road' before, and trust me, pictures do not help to control the addiction. i wish i only had 20 tanks... :lol:


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I was up to about 15 tanks at one point but, it was just too much to keep up with. I have now slimmed down to 4 tanks and it is much more manageable. When I setup the new colony I am going to trade up my 29 gallon to a 75 to keep it at 4 tanks. My wife wants me to put a pond in the backyard but, that will still mean another tank to keep the pond fish in for the winter. I imagine that if I can't control my Tropheus urge I will be to 5 tanks by the end of summer. :lol:
I really want to limit it to only one more colony but, I keep seeing so many cool fish at these darn auctions.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I love my Ilangi's Had them for about 2yrs now and still don't get tired of them.

Love Muragos too
There's also M'toto that are just beautiful


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

The answer is obvious.......whatever I keep in my tanks :lol:


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

ApexPredator said:


> The answer is obvious.......whatever I keep in my tanks :lol:


There is the proper answer :thumb:

Ray


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Green Murago, Red Rainbows, Lufubu.........theirs to many for me to decide.

I wish I had 20 tanks of Tropheus also. :thumb:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Namansi 11


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

The Namansi are a beautiful Tropheus. I finally decided on Nkonde and found a person to get them from. I will be picking up 12 1.5" fry this weekend and another 10-15 when the wrigglers are big enough for the guy to sell me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Cichlid keepers always want more than they can have, I think that is normal :lol:

More specific questions...

Which Tropheus do you think is the best overall from juvenile to adults?

Which Tropheus has the best color overall in an adult group, as in most adults in the group being attractive?

Which Tropheus has the most dramatic or standout dominant color?

Which Tropheus can be the most disappointing as adults?


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

As I have only kept juveniles so far I will only chime in on the first question:



> Which Tropheus do you think is the best overall from juvenile to adults?


Duboisi, I love the black coloring with white dots.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think the namansi is the best looking fry out there, and the adults are pretty close, but you can't beat a colony of adult moops IMO. The nkonde are one of the nicer ones as well, I just picked up a group of linangu fry myself. I also have Moops, Illangi and lufubu. I obviously prefer the rainbow's.


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

> I just picked up a group of linangu fry myself. I also have Moops, Illangi and lufubu. I obviously prefer the rainbow's.


What an awesome collection. Please tell me you have posts of pics somewhere on this forum.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I've seen a lot of tropheus...

I want the ones I haven't seen in person :lol:


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

> I want the ones I haven't seen in person


That was actually part of my dilemma. I had seen a lot of pictures and very few in person. Big difference on the colonies I have seen in person from the pics.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Well, I've seen all the ones most people keep...

I want the weird ones now.

Certain brichardi or Polli

Polli is what I'm wanting to try next.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

Howler33 said:


> I was up to about 15 tanks at one point but, it was just too much to keep up with. I have now slimmed down to 4 tanks and it is much more manageable. When I setup the new colony I am going to trade up my 29 gallon to a 75 to keep it at 4 tanks. My wife wants me to put a pond in the backyard but, that will still mean another tank to keep the pond fish in for the winter. I imagine that if I can't control my Tropheus urge I will be to 5 tanks by the end of summer. :lol:
> I really want to limit it to only one more colony but, I keep seeing so many cool fish at these darn auctions.


 Where do you find FISH AUCTIONS ? I have heard them mentioned here before and forgot to follow up.
Thanks - Lee


----------



## hazard (Apr 6, 2003)

I have had groups of chilanga, ikola, red rainbow, kiriza, bemba, bulu point, duboisi and kala. I had adult groups of the first seven at one time. I got so made at them I sold them for real cheap to get them out of my tanks. Big regret on my part. Currently I have a large group of 3" duboisi maswa. They are one of my favorites. I would like to get all of the above again. I am currently on the hunt for another group. Leaning towards a red group this time. Not sure if I am going with adults or juvies. I am currently running 33 tanks at 1500g or so. wtf, only one group of tropheus. What am I thinking


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't think I could keep up with 33 tanks. Maybe when I am an old man and have nothing to do but take care of my lawn I will build a fish house to occupy my time. Hopefully by then I will have grandkids that could take care of the tanks for grandpa :thumb: For now I will have to be content with 4 tanks (maybe 5 :wink: ).



> Where do you find FISH AUCTIONS ? I have heard them mentioned here before and forgot to follow up.
> Thanks - Lee


Most areas have local fish clubs that host auctions. If you have never been I highly recommend you go to one. The prices are usually outrageously cheap and the selection is way beyond what most fish stores could stock. The last auction I went to had about 800 bags of fish. Many bags were selling for $2-$5 for several fish per bag. I found this link with a quick Google search of Seattle area cichlid clubs http://www.gsas.org/


----------



## eugenechng (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll have to agree that all tropheus' looks nice and if i had enough space i'll probably keep almost all the species. My top 3 favourite lists are Kasanga, Chaitika and dubosi maswa. If i only have one tank, i'll keep the rainbows either red or blue rainbows cos they have alot of colours on their body.


----------

